# Eggs.....



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

Eggs....8)


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2009)

Hmmm!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2009)

Neat....I think the Egg series has been re-released by Hasegawa...


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 24, 2009)

Those are so frikkin cool! I love that -38!!!


----------



## Doughboy (Apr 24, 2009)

I like the Corsair.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 24, 2009)

Those are neat.  

Wheelsup


----------



## 520516MA (Apr 24, 2009)

oh my god so lovely guys .
but my question is p-38 is hasegawa's?


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2009)

520516MA said:


> but my question is p-38 is hasegawa's?



Sure is!


----------



## 520516MA (Apr 25, 2009)

thx bro .look at front of the palne and guns juest like a cow hehe


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2009)

Moooh!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2009)




----------

